
What about the Iraq Protests? - otaviokz
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/05/world/middleeast/iraq-protest.html
======
ozdiscovery
I think we should also play attention to what's going on in Iraq, maybe more
so than in HK, since the former was partially US (and to some extent NATO)
doing.

